# My new kids soon hopefully, what do you think?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm adding to my herd again.. The first pic is supposed to be full Lamancha and from good milking mom, the 2 pic is Nubian/Lamancha mix, I think she's beautiful. Also from a good milking momma. They are not registered, but none of mine are really.... I'm just wanting some good milkers.....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They look adorable but that first one can't be a full Lamancha. She has too much ear.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know nothing about other breeds of goats besides pygmy and Nigerians.....but I thought lamancha s didn't have ears?? They are both very cute especially the first one


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

There is no way that first one is full Lamancha..._way_ too much ear ._. Personally, I wouldn't buy from someone who is either lying, or doesn't know what they are talking about. Maybe they misspoke about the breed? However they both look like cute, healthy baby goats and if you want them and know they come from good milk producing stock, go for it


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

And I dont think the second is lamancha nubian mix either. Those are awful long ears for that mix... though i guess its possible.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

The first looks like a Nigi because of the coloring and a standard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How sweet they are!! Adorable!! 

I think the first one is a Nigerian mix, and the second one is Boer/Nubian. She is very thick and has that limited color on her that makes me think Boer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

#1. The moms were tested for all the diseases 1 month before they were born... All negative so yay!!!

#2. I agree the 1st one is mixed with something. She has a sister born with her who looks like a full tan Lamancha, earless and everything.... The owners know this isn't typical, and that there is probably other blood somewhere

#3. I like her coloring, I know she has Nubian in her, but she does have a Lamancha dad, I'll be meeting him tomorrow.)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh yeah that second is for sure Boer cross. If your wanting milk Boers are not at all known for high amount of milk. It sounds like you have already made up your mind that you want them . I just say to make sure you look over all the testing done sect to make sure she is not pulling a fast one on you. I have learned a long time go with proof not your heart. She might be a little clueless on the breeds but she also might be pulling something


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually here is the 3rd one. Someone is coming for just 1 today and I can't make it up there today. So it will be 2 out of these 3 hopefully


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Ohh yeah that second is for sure Boer cross. If your wanting milk Boers are not at all known for high amount of milk. It sounds like you have already made up your mind that you want them . I just say to make sure you look over all the testing done sect to make sure she is not pulling a fast one on you. I have learned a long time go with proof not your heart. She might be a little clueless on the breeds but she also might be pulling something


She said she has the paperwork, and I will ask for it when I get there... I'm treading cautiously because all my herd are clean and I have the paperwork for proof


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bummer, no kids for me I was all excited until I got an email saying that the people who came tonight made a trade for all their kids... Oh well, guess it jus wasn't meant to be...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry you weren't able to get them. Hopefully something even better will come along soon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> I'm sorry you weren't able to get them. Hopefully something even better will come along soon.


Thanks Amy. I just wish I knew what was going on with the big girls. My friend said she wanted them, and I made up my mind selling them to her, however they are still here, and I'm hoping the one kids soon... She doesn't want the kids so I told her I would take the kids. I'm thinking there are some financial issues going on from her side... So, they might be staying, if that is the case, I won't need any new ones quite yet, but would like to get some for back up...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I know what you mean. It's hard being in limbo. We're in a little limbo here ourselves. It's a difficult place to be but it has to end sometime right? A clear path usually pops up sooner or later


----------

